# NBD: Warwick Thumb 5 BO



## Bobmaldad (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys, i just received my new baby Warwick Thumb 5 BO that i bought from ebay really cheap and its in great conditions and it sounds great!


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 23, 2010)

woaah the tuners are angled


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet. I love the look of Warwick basses.


----------



## MrMcSick (Feb 23, 2010)

Always had a thing for the german made Warwicks like thumbs and streamers.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 23, 2010)

Thumb basses sound sooooo gooood.

nice grab dude!


----------



## Origin (Feb 23, 2010)

How much was it?


----------



## Bobmaldad (Feb 23, 2010)

Origin said:


> How much was it?



$1,109 w/shipping included

man just now i am using Amplitube AmpegSVX and i just got almost the same sound as Ryan Martini


----------



## Origin (Feb 24, 2010)

Ughhhh, I'm going nuts wanting one now. You suck


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm hoping to get a Thumb 5 Neckthru soon this Summer!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 24, 2010)

awesome, congrats, I was always a fan of Warwick bases, so natural shaped and looking


----------



## drmosh (Feb 24, 2010)

love them basses. congrats!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2010)

Bobmaldad said:


> $1,109 w/shipping included
> 
> man just now i am using Amplitube AmpegSVX and i just got almost the same sound as Ryan Martini


 
Dude thats like £700 here?! Thats a steal!

Congrats, thumbs sounds epic. And good to see another fan of Ryan Martinie  That man has mad skills. He used to use Ampeg if I remember correctly, swapped to a full Warwick rig though.


----------



## Nats (Feb 24, 2010)

Bobmaldad said:


> $1,109 w/shipping included
> 
> man just now i am using Amplitube AmpegSVX and i just got almost the same sound as Ryan Martini



awesome, i also have a thumb 5 BO. your wood grain looks a lot better though (most do  ) i just installed an aguilar obp-2 preamp and it sounds godly. what settings did you use in SVX for his sound? i also have that program and love it


----------



## Bobmaldad (Feb 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude thats like £700 here?! Thats a steal! Congrats, thumbs sounds epic. And good to see another fan of Ryan Martinie  That man has mad skills. He used to use Ampeg if I remember correctly, swapped to a full Warwick rig though.



Thanks! yes is a steal hahaha! yes he is my fav bass player, because he introduced like some different style to metal haha and yes he used Ampeg and SWR for recording.



Nats said:


> awesome, i also have a thumb 5 BO. your wood grain looks a lot better though (most do  ) i just installed an aguilar obp-2 preamp and it sounds godly. what settings did you use in SVX for his sound? i also have that program and love it



Actually i didnt tweak it that much, im using the BA-500 head and the matching cab with a Dynamic 20 mic and the graphic eq is flat and the other eq is 6.5 - 7- 8- 5- 5, i tweaked more the bass preamp.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 24, 2010)

RIGHTEOUS!!!! RIGHTEOUS!!!! 

Congrats on an awesome bass! How's the neck on that thing!?


----------



## Origin (Feb 24, 2010)

I cut my losses and am getting a full custom delivered to me for cheap...but my heart will always belong to the Warwicks I'll probably never own.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Feb 24, 2010)

enjoy it bro!


----------



## Bobmaldad (Feb 24, 2010)

robotsatemygma said:


> RIGHTEOUS!!!! RIGHTEOUS!!!!
> 
> Congrats on an awesome bass! How's the neck on that thing!?



Thanks! actually i feel the neck pretty good and a bit thick but i have big hands so im cool with it, i need to buy the Beeswax tho because is a bit hard to play fast because is not that smooth, theres some stuff i have to get for the bass like the trussrodkey and some Allen Wrenches for the bass and the beeswax thats it.


----------



## Nats (Feb 24, 2010)

yea man the neck is real thick. especially being used to ibanez necks and also having small hands


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2010)

Apophis said:


> awesome, congrats, I was always a fan of Warwick bases, so natural shaped and looking



I agree with Sebastian


----------



## Nats (Feb 25, 2010)

they may be 'natural shaped', but man the Thumb BO has awful neck dive


----------

